# An idea for making money for those who sew



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Well I have been perusing the horse show clothing world and have come to the conclusion that if I sold three shirts I could make a great deal of money - lol..

At any rate, if you sew and can do this type of work, this might be an idea to pursue:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/141968632486334/

I am not sure if you have to join the group to gain access, but in case you do - what I am seeing is show shirts from 85.00 to 1500.00.

Yep 1500.00.

Most are in the 250-500 range. Horse show clothes are pricey - lol..

But thought I would throw that out there as most people like to get custom stuff and that costs a bit more so that they can color coordinate with show pads, pants, vest and boots.

Something to think about.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, they are asking $1700 for the jackets! They are NICE!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

yes they do and they generally will sell in that price range.

That is why I thought it might be a good business idea for someone who can sew and likes to do that sort of thing. Most shirts or shirt and pants go for 400. to 800. 

Even second hand stuff sells for a great deal. I wish I could sew, I would quit my day job and just do this sort of thing and costumes (even the lead line costumes the kids wear to shows cost a lot of money).

Anyway, maybe someone here will see it and discover a whole new market out there!

I love this jacket: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74924.328882213868566&type=1&relevant_count=1

I could not afford it - but it sure is nice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to have to research this stuff.
Thanks for posting for those that sew that see it and it may help someone out.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Here is another aspect to this that might be considered:

English Saddleseat clothes bought retail sell for big $$ -

Here is a website to review and keep in mind the items listed here are USED.

*Midwest Saddleseat Consignment Apparel -- Day Coats

Day Suits / Habits

*Now here is a website with NEW items:
Results for SADDLESEAT APPARELAY COATS

Now if someone had a nice touch with a sewing machine and could make things like this custom and deliver on time at a little less than what is sold for retail..I would imagine you might do some good business.

Western, English, Saddleseat, and I found a lady who makes simple ties for the saddleseat folks - she charges 12 dollars for each tie. Ties appear to be very simple things to make. 

Anyway, I see things like this and I wonder first off: how can people afford this? then I think - well if they didn't "afford it", there would not be people selling these and staying in business year after year!

I went to a show in Shelbyville two weeks ago and there were sellers of daycoats there - the cheapest one I looked at was reduced and was still 600.00.

Now to me, that is a lot of room for making some money unless sewing a daycoat is extremely complex and hard to do?

Sewers would know better than I do because anything above hemming a hanky is hard for me - lol..

It is just an idea that I don't know if others here know about, as most people think sewing = regular clothing for people.

I do know that there is also a lady who makes custom saddle pads (I have one) and sort of quilts it and puts your initials in one corner. I love mine, it is light, easy to wash and keeps the saddle clean. I paid around 75.00 for it several years ago. It is not very big as it is made for my dressage saddle. It was sewn on a machine, not quilted by hand and is navy blue with a white edging. She said it took her a couple of hours to make it.










It's in the photo above.

Anyway - something to look into.


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife is a seamstress,working from our home. She has two dry cleaners that she sews for and all kinds of other customers too. Weddings, proms, homecomings are good to her. She even puts zippers in the legs of none insulated coveralls, making them easier to get on and off. She does quite well, but really does work very hard at it.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Ive been sewing and selling American Girl doll clothes. I also do historical clothing. T which Ive havent' pursued lately. I had a few ladies I made period dresses for. My problem is one, I need to re-think my pricing as I wasn't charging enough. The second issue,is I dislike having people come to my house for fittings. And I really dont like doing fittings either. Ive had a few picky people and they turned into pain in the necks to deal with. One wanting pretty much everything for free. 

I was thinking of getting a pattern to make saddle covers and bridle bags. Since my old tack is sitting in our shed uncovered. I thought about making some for myself and then thought about making some to sell. Im going to think on the show clothing though.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Those saddle suit coats look to be the Suitability pattern. I had one made when i was lots younger. I dont remember what the material cost, but a lady sewed it for me and I gave her $75 for doing it. I cant imagine I had more than $50 (at the time) in material. 

she did an awesome job and it fit me awesomely! 

FiddleKat.... Suitability has both those patters you are thinking of getting and all their patterns are very reasonable.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I sell Barbie stuff on eBay-- and can't sew myself. (I have dystonia and vision problems.) Otherwise, I would be making a few select Barbie sized items that I know sell well.

These things are always in demand for Barbies (and other fashion dolls)
-- Tights and pantyhose
-- Underwear, bras
-- Socks
-- Belts
-- High quality to-scale jewelry that is made of Barbie-safe (no copper) materials
-- Ball gowns, princess gowns, etc., but I'm not sure that the amount you could get (around $10-$20 per) would be worth the time needed to make a quality gown.
-- Realistic shoes made of leather or vinyl
-- Embroidered pieces
-- Items specifically designed for young kids (who often have problems with factory-made Barbie pieces.)

I've been mulling over starting a second store solely featuring hand made Barbie size items meant for little kids -- with clothes easy to get on the doll, washable, tough, no velcro. Stuff made to last. I just don't have enough control over the dystonia right now to do the sewing needed. It might be an idea for someone else, though.


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you for the heads up on the show clothes I always find very nice second hand riding clothes at are local thrift store I have picked up a couple a slinky and a kids show shirt made of velvet and with a green collor and buttons and then a western jacket all in great shape will put up pictures tomorrow


----------



## Waiting2Retire (Jan 14, 2013)

Show cloths are expensive, but I think you might make more money selling schooling clothes- Show clothes are very well taken care of, but schooling clothes are worn to every lesson and practice and just plain riding... Just a thought. I know from pricing riding clothes for my daughter that full seat riding breeches run anywhere from 60 to 300 (Im sure you can find some higher than that if you really wanted to spend the money) and knee breeches tend to sell just under that. Riding shirts are priced in that range as well, though not really needed for schooling. If you are good with leather, suede, and strechy thick fabric you can look into half chaps.
I sew, but only when I have to, it is not something I enjoy.


----------

